# nervous about driving new car



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I got a new car and I'm really nervous about driving it. I've driven other cars, but they were all pretty beat up and older. This one is new and REALLY EXPENSIVE! I'm scared I'm going to crash it or something.

Did anyone else feel nervous the first time they drove a new car?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was nervous when I first got my Mustang but now I just drive it. An I don't worry about crashing it. You can only control what you do in the car.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I feel the same way when I go back and forth from Japan to Canada (due to the differences in lanes and driver's side).

But as long as you obey the traffic laws, you'll be fine. That's why they're there.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Close your eyes and trust in The Force


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Close your eyes and trust in The Force


Closing my eyes while driving would definitely make me crash. :roll


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

My motivation would be "I'm paying a hell of a lot of money for this car. I better get my use out of it."


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I learned to drive in a little Nissan Micra.. It was a little b**** of a car, 5 gears and struggled to reach 70mph.. I recently got a Vaxhaul Astravan as my first vehicle.. It has a turbo and is like a rocket compared to the car I learned to drive in so it's taken a lot of adjusting :b


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i dont have anxiety about driving in general, just about driving my brand new car. im paranoid ill crash it or someone will hit me or something :/


----------

